# Recovery 101



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

Hey guys! I was hoping you could share some of your recovery stories/methods. Whether it’s a book, YouTube video, meditation techniques, or your own personal tips feel free to pass them down. I’ve seen some of you share links to websites and so forth that promote DPDR recovery but I wanted to have as many options possible that I (we) can look into.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

That's a big broad question so you may not get any replies!

A favourite here is the holy grail thread that covers most of the bases:

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20892-the-holy-grail-of-curing-dpdr/


----------

